# New construction furnace install



## Jay311md (12 mo ago)

We are building a new house. The HVAC company installed all of the ducts and gas furnace before the roof was fully installed. The sheeting was on but the vents were open to the elements.. we had torrential downpours and the inside of the house got soaked. The ducts on the first floor were saturated with water and starting sagging and eventually ripped out from the ceiling. HVAC company came out and "assessed" the damage replaced the first floor ducts and said the attic ducts and furnace on the second floor was fine. I noticed after a couple of months moisture around the base of the furnace and have concerns. Is this a normal? Should I press to have all of the ducts replaced as well as the furnace? Any help would be appreciated. If you need more info let me know.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

